# IT Discussione generale su lolcow italiane



## Sperg Coalition (Nov 26, 2022)

Questo thread serve come punto di partenza per poter discutere in modo generale delle lolcow presenti sul territorio italiano.
Se avete in mente persone meritevoli di essere documentate su questo sito siete i benvenuti!


Spoiler: Alcuni suggerimenti




Usate un qualsiasi servizio di archiviazione pagine come archive.md.
Guardare ma non toccare: se le lolcow cominciano a eliminare qualsiasi traccia delle loro attività diventerà più difficile discutere di ciò che postano su Internet.
yt-dlp è un ottimo programma per scaricare video non solo da YouTube ma anche da tantissimi altri siti.
Usate un'istanza di Nitter per navigare su Twitter senza dover creare un account su quel merdaio di sito.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 26, 2022)

remember that time they elected that porn star to whatever they call congress over there? that was pretty funny


----------



## Megatardingo (Nov 27, 2022)

Ecco cuando arrivio a casa te merecce un premio: Nescafe capuccino; cremoso, deliccioso per disfrutare de tuo momente. Tome nota signorina CA-PU-CCINO.


----------



## Sperg Coalition (Nov 27, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> remember that time they elected that porn star to whatever they call congress over there? that was pretty funny


You are talking about Ilona Staller, right? According to Wikipedia, she had some sort of political career here in Italy and even explored the possibility of campaigning in her country of birth, Hungary but she didn't get enough signatures for a "non-partisan candidacy" over there.
There's also Moana Pozzi which was a porn star and had a very short lived political career.
Still, pretty interesting and funny to know that multiple porn stars have tried to have a political career.


----------



## woowie queen (Nov 27, 2022)

ci sono anche i thread italiani su lolcow.farm per lolcow da beauty parlor. 


			/ot/ - off-topic
		



			/ot/ - Thread italiano / Italian thread


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vi invito a dare un'occhiata al canale YouTube della mitica Francesca Valerio Invernizzi https://youtube.com/@TheFrancescain 

Questa lolcal é piú precisamente una schizocow e crede che ogni persona sulla terra la stia stalkerizzando. Di seguito il mio video preferito:








						Gang stalking at the Hospital Moncucco Lugano
					

il 10 ottobre 2013La persecuzione arriva anche in un'occasione particolarmente delicata, insinuandosi in una clinica privata dove sono stata sottoposta a un ...




					youtu.be
				



Nei commenti potete vedere la presenza del figlio che le dà corda.
Apparentemente ha molti soldi infatti fa spesso viaggi in Europa assieme alla famiglia e posta nei suoi centinaia di account social foto molto "particolari".
Cercando il suo nome potete trovare vari profili e siti fatti da lei dove scrive tutte le teorie del gangstalking come per esempio https://www.aisjca-mft.org/Termografie_e_rivelazioni.htm
Oppure il mio preferito direttamente dagli anni '90 per lo stile https://web.archive.org/web/2020111...estenera.altervista.org/infogangstalking.html link da archivio perché attualmente non é possibile connettersi.

In sostanza una lolcow piena di contenuto, soprattutto se vi piace il genere. Sinceramente io non ho tempo altrimenti avrei giá fatto un thread, se voi voleste farlo vi consiglio di archiviare ogni cosa che potete sia offline che online visto che questo tipo di lolcow hanno la tendenza a cancellare tutto.


----------



## Sperg Coalition (Nov 28, 2022)

KitsuneEyes said:


> Vi invito a dare un'occhiata al canale YouTube della mitica Francesca Valerio Invernizzi https://youtube.com/@TheFrancescain
> 
> Questa lolcal é piú precisamente una schizocow e crede che ogni persona sulla terra la stia stalkerizzando. Di seguito il mio video preferito:
> 
> ...


Ho dato un'occhiata al suo canale e sto archiviando i video più interessanti con gli articoli che hai linkato per scrivere un thread su di lei. Sembra che abbia anche un account Facebook oltre ad un canale YouTube ma non ne sono sicuro.

EDIT: Ho creato un thread su questa mucca, se hai altro materiale da condividere  che io non sono riuscito a trovare sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 15, 2022)

Ho spostato questo thread al forum appropriato.


----------

